# Delonghi problem



## JRD (Sep 8, 2014)

I have had the Delonghi EC330 about 5 weeks and the green ready light does not come on any more, anyone any ideas, thanks in advance, JRD


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Sorry JRD for the lack of replies. I'm guessing best advice is take it back to the retailer assuming it was new.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Take it back and return under the Sale of Goods act, it isn't fit for purpose.

If you can get a refund buy a Gaggia Classic instead, should be slightly cheaper and MUCH better constructed.

Otherwise they need to repair or replace it for you.


----------

